# Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt



## Gast 1 (17. August 2005)

Leider hatten wir am WE einen kleinen Unfall.
Ein Angelkollege hatte seinen Pilker fallenlassen und wollte ihn wieder auffangen.

Dabei rammte der Drilling sich in einen Finger und blieb im Knochen stecken.

Mit Hilfe eines Seitenschneiders entfernten wir den Pilker, ließen den Drilling aber im Finger.

Das war genau richtig.

Nicht einmal der zuständige Notarzt hat den Drilling entfernt, sondern der Angler mußte in die Chirogie - Notaufnahme.

Hier ganz klar die Wahrnung:

Bei ähnlichen Verletzungen immer den Haken in der Wunde lassen, auf keinen Fall Teile entfernen. Somit können die Ärzte den Haken besser lokalisieren.

Bei durchstochenen Verletzungen kann man sicherlich auch im Einzelfall die Spitze mit Widerhaken abkneifen und den Haken zurückziehen.
Aber das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich.


----------



## sebastian (17. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

schonhaken forever ...


----------



## bootsangler-b (17. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

moin,

aua.....

ich hatte mal am öresund etwas ganz elend schmerzhaftes gesehen: ein angler von der fleißigen kutterseite ließ seine montage durchtreiben und verhedderte sich natürlich in einer fremden schnur. weil ihm das getüdele zu lange dauerte, machte er einen kurzen anhieb und jagte dem freundlichen helfer, der nicht das fremde zeug abgeschnitten hat sondern dabei war, alles zu retten (den fremden pilker hatte er noch nicht geschafft, auszuhängen), den drilling voll in den knochen des daumens. da war auch nur ein drinlassen des drillings möglich.
dazu hat sich der verursacher nicht mal entschuldigt...

bernd


----------



## JonasH (17. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Oh man... das kenn ich =)
@ Sebastian.. bei mir wars*n schonhaken... wär eich alleine gewesne hätte ich auch einfach weitergemacht aber war*n vereinsangeln und dann meinte n Betreuer man sollte immer ins KRankenhaus bzw. einen Arzt aufsuchen... war bei mir besser denn er stecke im Knochen und dann musste das verbundenwerden und so weiter


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

ja ich kenne das ich hatte auch schonmal ein Drilling vom Wobbler im kleinen Finger komplett reingerammt ! Habe den ganzen Wobbler mit ins Krankenhaus genommen ^^


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Hatte vorgestern auch so ein Erlebnis....bloß das mir der Haken ins Gesicht geflogen ist.Das alles passierte so.Ich war mit meinem Kollegen an einem neu ausgebaggerten Kanal angeln der an den Seiten mit vielen Pflanzen dekoriert war.Ich war an dem Tag aus irgendeinem Grund sehr sauer und pfefferte nun dementsprechend meine Montage raus.Diese verhakte sich natürlich gleich in der nächsten Pflanze.Ich also kein bock da hin zu gehen und die da rauszufriemeln wobei ich wahrscheinlich eh ins Wasser gefallen wäre,schlag einfach voll an und schneller als ich meinen Arm hochkrieg hab ich nen Haken tief im Fleisch knapp unterm Auge.Erst dachte ich der Haken wär abgerissen bis dann ein stechender Schmerz mich vom Gegenteil überzeugte.Hab ihn dann aber trotz Wiederhaken so rausgezogen.Hat dann kurz geblutet war aber dann doch nicht so tragisch.Und da fällt mir noch was ein.Als ich noch kleine war und gerade mit Angeln anfing nahm ich meine Mutter zum Angeln mit.Als sie dann aus irgendeinem Grund auch mal die Angel auswarf stand ich direkt hinter ihr und hab den Haken auch ins Gesicht Bekommen.Genau in die rechte Wange.Es tat aber nicht so weh und als meine Mutter dann aus spaß noch sagte das ich jetzt wüßte wie ein Fisch sich an der Angel fühlt war alles halb so schlimm.Der Haken kahm auch ganz leicht wieder raus.
 Das waren waren jetzt meine Erfahrungen mit de Angelhaken.
mfg Raphael


----------



## bose (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ich hatte auch schon ein paar mal einen Haken im Finger, aber zum Glück nie bis über den Widerhaken.
Ich hoffe das bleibt auch noch länger so


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Hatte bis jetzt nur 2 oder 3 mal kleinere Haken im Finger . Da reichte noch Zähne zusammenbeißen , Haken durchstechen und wieder haken abschneiden .


----------



## fishmike (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ich kenn da einen bei uns am Wasser der fischt gerne FKK vom Boot aus.... das müsste ja richtig schmerzhaft sein...


----------



## The_Duke (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte bis jetzt nur 2 oder 3 mal kleinere Haken im Finger . Da reichte noch Zähne zusammenbeißen , Haken durchstechen und wieder haken abschneiden .



Hört sich einfach an aber tut mörderisch weh!  :c 
Hatte das Vergnügen mit nem Streamer in der rechten Zeigefingerkuppe...ich
habe fast junge Hunde gekriegt!  #q 
Nächstes mal lass ich mir das mit örtlicher Betäubung rausschnibbeln...nennt mich
Weichei oder auch Schlimmeres, aber das war mir echt zu grob....


----------



## bodenseepeter (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Bin mal in einen Drilling getreten. Auch eine feine Sache. Da ich damals noch kleiner war, und kein Angler, habe ich erstmal alle Petrijünger verflucht. Sorry dafür!|rotwerden 

Wo ich drüber nachdenke, fällt mir noch die Geschichte ein, wo ich beim Bäcker in der Schlange stand und wartete. Nach mir ein seelenruhiger Wartender. Ich habe also gezahlt und wollte grade raus, da höre ich, das er sich nach dem Weg zum Krankenhaus erkundigt. Ich schau mich um und sehe, das der Kerl einen schönen Blinker in der Wange stecken hat. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Bei durchstochenen Verletzungen kann man sicherlich auch im Einzelfall die Spitze mit Widerhaken abkneifen und den Haken zurückziehen.
> Aber das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich.



Auch das sollte man als Erst-Helfer besser unterlassen. Die Wunde sollte keimfrei  
abgedeckt werden und das war es. Logo das ja nach Situation ein Notruf abgesetzt wird und der Verletze schnellst möglich in ärztliche Behandlung übergeben wird.

Jeder Ersthelfer sollte sich hüten den Haken selbst aus der Wunde zu entfernen. !! Das Risko einer durch " Laien" nicht zu stillenden Blutung ist nicht zu unterschätzen. 
!!!!Erstes Gebot als Ersthelfer ist es den Fremdkörper in der Wunde zu belassen!!!!


----------



## Fritzchen (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Als "Lehrling" vom Fliegenfischen kenn ich das ,erster Wurf Haken im Ohr, seitdem Schonhaken!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maddin (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

@marioschreiber

Ich glaube dein Beimfliegenfischenimmerbrilletragenbild wird benötigt |supergri


----------



## Alleskönner (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Hatte mir mal nen 10 Haken durch den Finger gezogen,ich wollte ihn irgendwie rausbekonnen!Ich hatte die Angelrute unter meinem rechten Arm und plötzlich rutschte sie runter und viel hin,naja der Haken war dann auch raus|supergri

Schlimmer find ich es wenn man ein Blei irgendwo hin bekommt!Hab gestern ein Hänger gehabt,hab natürlich gezogen wie blöd und plötzlich löste sich der Hänger und das 80gr Blei knallte mir voll gegens Schienbein#q.Ein paar Würfe davor hatte ich auch einen Hänger und da flog mir das Blei ganz knap am Kopf vorbei!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

ich würde immer so ziehn das die Spitze der Rute zum Wasser zeigt . Denn fliegen dir auch keine Bleie um die Ohren ...


----------



## Alleskönner (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ja so hast du aber die meisten abrisse!Ich mach es immer so das ich die Rute so hoch wie es nur geht halte und dann ruckartig ziehe!Es war dort nur so,da hatte ich die Hänger am rand und deswegen hatt ich die auch fast an der Birne hägen


----------



## Maddin (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie habe ich das hier falsch angefangen.
> Eigentlich wollte ich darauf hinweisen, wie man mit solchen Verletzungen umgeht. Und dann kamen Erfahrungsberichte von den Verletzungen.


Was spricht denn dagegen, dass die Leute hier ihre Erfahrungen posten? Das zeigt doch, dass sowas nicht gerade selten passiert, oder?  Und das wir den Haken drin stecken lassen ist auch jedem klar geworden. Im Übrigen hab ich auch meine Saniausbildung beim Bund gemacht...trotzdem hätte ich auf sowas jetzt kein Bock  

Martin


----------



## Gast 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Nein,

ich habe den Haken nur im Finger gesehen und hätte, wenn es in meinem Finger gewesen wäre, den Haken sofort entfernt.

Ich habe jetzt gelernt, es nicht zu machen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Das wollte ich rüberbringen.


----------



## marioschreiber (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Auf besonderen Wunsch von Maddin zeige ich hier noch mal warum man beim Fliegenfischen immer eine Kopfbedeckung und eine Polbrille/Brille tragen sollte.
Und nein, das bin zum Glück nicht ich !


----------



## Rausreißer (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

@ Mario 
ein wirklich fieses Bild...

Gernot :g


----------



## Timmy (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Den Haken im Auge zu belassen, wenn der Widerhaken noch nicht drin ist, erfordert aber ne Menge Disziplin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Blinzeln unmöglich!..........schüttel..........grauss..................


----------



## detlefb (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund meiner Ausbildung bei der Bundeswehr (Sani) gehe ich an solche Verletzungen eher ruhig ran.



Als betrieblicher Ersthelfer, handle ich da genauso #6


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn da einen bei uns am Wasser der fischt gerne FKK vom Boot aus.... das müsste ja richtig schmerzhaft sein...



 |supergri  |supergri 
Manche bezahlen sogar noch dafür.


----------



## Counter-Striker (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mir mal nen 10 Haken durch den Finger gezogen,ich wollte ihn irgendwie rausbekonnen!Ich hatte die Angelrute unter meinem rechten Arm und plötzlich rutschte sie runter und viel hin,naja der Haken war dann auch raus|supergri
> 
> Schlimmer find ich es wenn man ein Blei irgendwo hin bekommt!Hab gestern ein Hänger gehabt,hab natürlich gezogen wie blöd und plötzlich löste sich der Hänger und das 80gr Blei knallte mir voll gegens Schienbein#q.Ein paar Würfe davor hatte ich auch einen Hänger und da flog mir das Blei ganz knap am Kopf vorbei!


 
Das erinnert mich an meinem Kumpel , er hatte an der ELbe geangelt und hinter ihm war ein Resturant , in der Elbe angelt er immer mit 100g Blei und einmal hat er ganz nahm am Ufer geangelt mit einem 20g Blei , dann hatte er ein Biss und haut natürlich voll an , weil er ja 100g gewöhnt ist , aber weil 20g dran waren flog das Blei mit Haken und alles durch die Stühle und Tische vom Resturant , man war das witzig , es ist zum Glück keiner zu Schaden gekommen :m


----------



## miramar (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*



			
				Fritzchen schrieb:
			
		

> Als "Lehrling" vom Fliegenfischen kenn ich das ,erster Wurf Haken im Ohr, seitdem Schonhaken!!!!!!!!!!!



ähm, was ist ein Schonhaken...?


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Hi 
So ählich wars bei meim cousin:
Mein bruder hatte kurz vorm ufer nen hänger dann schlug er richtigfest an 
der wobbler flog aus dem wasser und hackte meinen cousin genau im gesicht
doch u glück war er nur in der oberhaut drin und wir konnten ihn wieder heraus bekommen!!
Viele grüße Michi#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Schonhaken sind solche, die keinen Wiederhaken haben, entweder angedrückt oder direkt welche ohne kaufen (leider selten!). Benutze ich zum Köfiangeln.


Bei dem Haken im Auge wird mir schlecht, der sitzt bis zum Schenkel drin wenn man genau guckt - nein, das möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen!!!:c #d 

Meine 2 Erlebnisse:

- Kumpel Rute gegeben, alles erklärt, klappte auch gut. Ich war die 2. Rute am montieren, als er auswerfen wollte und ich zuerst den Schwimmer ins Gesicht und dann den 12er Haken ins Öhrläppchen bekam... Dem Himmel sei dank riss sofort das vorfach, denn markus hatte voll durchgezogen. Wiederhaken angeknippst und rückwärts raus, schön entzündet aber gut verheilt...:m 

- Nummer 2 war krasser... Hatte nen alten Blinker gefunden und wollte zuhaus den verrosteten Drilling ersetzen, hole also einen neuen und lege ihn schlauerweise vor mich auf den Boden - aber der alte wollte nicht aus dem Sprengring und warum auch immer, ich hab mich hingekniet - autsch... mim linken knie voll in eine spitze des neuen drillings, durch die jeans...:c 

Tja - ich konnte das bein nicht strecken, da dann die jeans am haken riss, also hab ich mich auf einen stuhl geschleppt und nach meinem bruder gerufen, der mir einen seitenschneider bringen sollte (selbst ist der mann - vielleicht ist der wiederhaken ja nur durch die jeans und nicht im fleisch, ich sah ja nichts).
Also Seitenschneider am Bogen des im Fleisch steckenden Hakens angesetzt und 1 - 2 - 3 - voll zupitchen! 

.

.

.

Ich hab gebrüllt, als der Haken sich um 180 Grad im Fleisch drehte und dann an die Knochenhaut der Kniescheibe kam!!! Mir wurde anders, ich lief kreideweiss an und hab geschwitzt, dann hat mario meine ma gerufen, die mit mir ins Krankenhaus ist... Ich weiss heute noch, wie der kleine Junge, der sich den Arm gebrochen hatte anfing aus vollem Hals zu lachen, als er sah warum ich humpelte.
Der absulute Hammer war aber, dass der Arzt angelte - er hat den haken "abgeflext", jeans runter, betäubung rein und rausgeschnitten. Und dann fragt der eiskalt ob ich noch nen Zwilling brauch...!!! :m 
Allerdings war er von meinem Versuch, der vermutlich mit einer Beschädigung der Knochenhaut geendet hat nicht sehr begeistert und meinte ich könnte eine Gelenksentzündung und was weiss ich nicht alles bekommen!!!

Also lasst am besten die Finger von Haken, die ihr euch wo reingehauen habt!


----------



## ossis angelladen (20. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

mit hilfe des sprengringes läßt sich der drilling am pilker leicht ersetzen.

ansonsten gut reagiert - weiterhin petri heil.!


----------



## Mozzer (20. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*



			
				miramar schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, was ist ein Schonhaken...?



Ein Haken ohne Widerhaken, bzw. wo der Widerhaken mit einer Zange rangedrückt wurde. Leichter rein und vor allem leichter wieder raus.


----------



## EgoZocker (20. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Zum Glück ist mir noch nichts Schlimmes passiert. Ein Wobbler hat mein Gesicht zwar getroffen, ist aber glücklicherweise ohne sich festzuhaken abgeprallt.




> - Kumpel Rute gegeben, alles erklärt, klappte auch gut. Ich war die 2. Rute am montieren, als er auswerfen wollte und ich zuerst den Schwimmer ins Gesicht und dann den 12er Haken ins Öhrläppchen bekam... Dem Himmel sei dank riss sofort das vorfach, denn markus hatte voll durchgezogen. Wiederhaken angeknippst und rückwärts raus, schön entzündet aber gut verheilt...:m


 

Das wär doch was für die Schmuckindustrie: ein neuer Ohrring


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Als Jugendlicher hat sich beim Blinkerauswerfen die Schnur um die Spitze getüddelt. Der Blinker ist mir voll unter das Kinn geschlagen, mit Wiederhaken im Fleisch. Ich konnte selber nichts machen, da ich ihn nicht sehen konnte. Ich mußte durch die Fußgängerzone zum nächsten Arzt. War das peinlich|rolleyes 
Mit viel Jod hat er ihn herausgeschnitzt.
Seitdem prüfe ich bei jedem Wurf sorgfältig den Schnurverlauf.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Gestern ist mir wieder was schönes passiert bei der handlandung einer Forelle .
Ich hatte schon eine schöne Forelle mitgenommen und bei der die ich an der Angel hatte saß der Haken sehr weit vorne wäre also recht leicht im Wasser zu lösen gewesen .
Hab die Forelle also vorsichtig gegriffen und mit einer Hand festgehalten . Nur dann rutschte sie mir leider weg, der lose Drilling vom Wobbler steckte bei mir in der hand und der Fisch zappelte wie wild . Hatte leider nurnoch die Chance den Fisch zu greifen und schnellstens abzuschlagen .Ich hatte grad nochmal Glück gehabt der Wiederhaken war nur ein ganz kleines Stück unter der Haut war also grade eben noch lösbar , hat aber ersma geblutet wie sau ...


----------



## Achim_68 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ich war mal live dabei, als sich ein Angelkollege bei dem Versuch, nen Hänger zu lösen, mit nem Karpfenblei von 80 Gramm selbst ausgeknockt hat. :q
Der hat es genauso gemacht wie der Kollege Alleskönner, Rute hochgehoben und dann angeschlagen wie ein Berserkertroll  --  Das Blei ist ihm mit einem Affenzahn ans Kinn geflogen...
.... acht, neun, zehn, aus! KO in der ersten Runde. Ich hab zwei Minuten gebraucht um Ihn wieder wach zu bekommen. Ergebnis: schwere Kieferprellung zwei Zähne an- bzw. abgebrochen und ein paar Tage nur Suppe mit dem Strohhalm!!! 

Also egal ob das Gerödel abreißt oder nicht - Rutenspitze zum Wasser und dann ziehen alles andere könnte eine _niederschmetternde_ Wirkung haben


----------



## Brassenkönig (26. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ich hatte vor Kurzem auch einen Angelhaken im Finger. Ich war mal wieder an der Außenalster mit der Feederrute unterwegs. Nach einem Fehlbiss hatte ich die ausgelutschten Maden abgemacht und war gerade dabei neue ranzumachen. Dabei fiel der Rutenhalter (mit Rute) um. Der Angelhaken hatte sich dabei richtig tief in den Mittelfinger gebohrt. Dann habe ich ihn erst einmal versucht alleine rauszuziehen, was mir nicht gelang. Wenn man den Haken auch nur ein bisschen berührte tat es tierisch weh :c . Nach dem Angeln hat mich mein Vater dann ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Die haben den Haken dann unter Betäubung rausgezogen |supergri . Richtig cool war der Chirug, der zum Schluss noch sagte " Den nächsten Haken bekommt aber der Fisch"! :q Das war echt so ziemlich die schmerzhafteste Situation, die ich beim Angeln erlebt hatte  . Zum Glück hatte ich an diesem Tag wenigstens noch ein paar schöne Brassen gefangen


----------



## Flußbarschfan (26. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ich hatte das bisher besch... Erlebnis mit einem Ministipphaken in Rot. Ein guter Freund fischte mit mir bei starkem auflandigen Wind mit der Kopfrute. An sich schon ein schwieriges Unterfangen. Als ich hinter ihm meine verhedderte Montage entwirrte, warf mein Angelkollege seine 10m Rute kopfüber aus. Das Ergebnis, ein roter Minihaken skalpierte mich fast und ich flog einen guten Meter nach vorn. Ok, ich habe ein paar Blessuren bei der Landung im Kies davongetragen, viel schwieriger war es, in der blutverschmierten Kopfhaut einen ROTEN Minihaken zu finden und dann noch aus der Kopfhaut zu bugsieren. Neben dem Gelächter einiger Mitangler und ein paar mitleidigen Tips haben wir beide an diesem Tag nichts mehr geernet. Ihr seht also, es muss nicht immer ein Drilling sein, der (Kopf)Schmerzen bereitet!


----------



## Worrest-t (28. August 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Kenne so welche Erfahrungen waren letzte Woche auf Aal Angeln und es war einer mit der sonst nie Angelt ich wollte gerade einen Wurm ranmachen als mein Kollege rief das er einen dran hat mein Freund der keine Erfahrung hatte lief los durch meine schnurr der Harken gieng voll in meinen Zeigefinger haben den versucht rauszuziehen war aber mir Wiederharken drin haben dann so doll gezogen bis er draußen war das Blut hat gut gespritzt war aber nächsten Tag alles wieder in ordnung


----------



## totentanz (8. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ist ja ein netter Invaliden-Threat hier!

Das mit dem Blei ist ist so ne Sache. Hab mal nachts beim schnellen zusammen packen wegen Regen, das Blei bis an die Rutenspitze geleiert und dann einfach eingepackt. Mein nächten auspacken kam die gespannte Überraschung in Form eines 40 Gramm Bleis zum vorschein. Mit atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit direkt auf die Oberlippe. Aua!
Seitdem nur noch "Dr. Best" gegen Zahnfleischbluten!

Petri-Heil.......äääh...............Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Hatte mal in Norwegen mit meiner Freundin ein Boot gemietet und mit ner Spinnrute auf kleine Köhler geangelt!
Auf meine Montage mit 2 Makrelenhaken(also 3 Haken vom System entfernt) und nem
40 g Zocker am Ende,hing nun auch ein Köhler(ca.45cm) fest am obersten Haken!
Als ich Ihn ins Boot hob und ich dabei nach dem Pilker griff,viel der Fisch zabbelnder Weise vom Haken!Druch die total wie ein Filze Bogen aufgeladene Rute,schoß mir der einser Drilling in Zeigefinger und Daumen!
Meine Freundin erlitt einen histerischen Heulpanikanfall und ich durfte noch selber meine Sachen einpacken und ne halbe Stunde zurück eiern!
Dann gings Ihr aber besser und Sie konnte mich wenigstens zum Kankenhaus fahren!

Mir ging es auch nicht gerade gut,falls wenigstens Euch das Interressiert!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Torskfisk (8. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Na da hab´ich doch auch noch einen. Is´schon paar Jahre her, waren mit der "Gudrun" von Eckernförde aus zum Pilken, bestes Angelwetter, leichte Drift. Da versucht mittschiffs so ein Meister mit Pilker und Drilling einen Überkopfwurf. Hinter ihm turnt die Frau eines anderen Kollegen rum, schwupps, Drilling im Handballen, Hakenspitze bis zum Knochen. Da durften wir dann dem Seenotrettungskreuzer entgegenfahren um Frau mit Drilling und Ehemann zu übergeben. Fairerweise hat der Käpt`n die Zeit aber hinten drangehängt, sodass wir fast 13 Stunden auf See waren.


----------



## davis (8. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Man darf Haken selbst nicht entfernen??Wieso?

Ich hab mir beim Blinkern schon oft wat in de Kriffel gehauen...
Letzte Woche wollte ich nen Döbel abhaken (ohne Zange weil nur knapp am Schwanzdrilling vom Wobbler gehakt) und plötzlich zappelt der wie wild und mir schoss der Bauchdrilling bis Anschlag in die Finger....ein Haken in den Mittelfinger un einer in den Daumen.....#d 
Hab mal tapfer auf die Zähne gebissen und habs wieder raus gerupft....:c 
Habe weitaus schlimma geblutet als der Fisch...:m ..aber habs ihm verziehen.. 

Hab dann auch fleißig weiter geblinkert....und es musste auch kein Finger amputiert werden!

mfg

davis


----------



## lachjl17 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Hi,

da kann ich auch noch einen dazugeben. Wollte im Urlaub nur mal schnell ans Gewässer bischen spinnen. Also Rute in die Linke Hand und 3 Wobbler ungeschützt in die Rechte. Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Bei Laufen bewegen sich ja auch die Arme nach vorne und hinten ;-) Jedenfalls bei einer solchen Bewegung nach vorne blieben 2 der Wobbler mit demm hinteren Drilling in meinem Hosenbein hängen. Und alle 3 Wobble bohrten sich in Daumen Mittelfinger und Ballen. Alle 3 Drillinge mussten vom Arzt mittels Durchstechen wieder herausgeholt werden. War super 

Gruß Janko


----------



## SchmidiKingcarper (10. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Das tut bestimmt ******** weh hatte noch nicht dass Vergnügen nur einer bei uns am See hat 2 Haken von einem Drilling in die Backe bekommen das war leider ein Drilling eines 20cm wobblers der dann seine Backe durchstochen hatich will nicht dass mir so was je passiert


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ich hatte vor 7 Jahren das Vergnügen mit einem Kumpel auf den Hemmelsdorfer See zu fahren.
Da er eher auf Meerforellen trollte, hatte er eine kurze Trollingrute zum Blinkern dabei. Wir fuhren an die letzte Bucht und feuerten unsere Köder raus.
Ich stand dann auf, um mehr Wurfweite zu erzählen und hatte schon so ein mulmiges Gefühl.
Als mein Kumpel dann in meine Richtung auswarf haute er mir den Spinner beim Werfen kurz übers Ohr, wobei ein Drilling bis zum Anschlag im Kopf war.
Oh man, sein Vater war Zahnarzt und hat mir den dann entfernt


----------



## vowa (11. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

@SchmidiKingcarper

Backe oder Wange ?

Sicher beides schmerzhaft, aber die Bilder in meinem Kopf wollen sortiert sein


----------



## siloaffe (11. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Ich hau mir regelmäßig nen Haken inne Pfoten, meistens beim abhaken, hab da irgendwie Tallent für. 
Schon als Bub hamn se mir nen Drilling aus dem Arm geschnitten, heute wird wenn möglich abgezwickt und durchgestochen. Wenn das nicht möglich ist heißts rupfen was bedeutend unangenehmer ist.


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

wenn man alleine ist ist das schon ärgerlich denn schon ein 16er Häckchen ist kaum rauszuziehen und mit durchfädeln auch schlecht
 wenn man Helfer hat einfach die Haut strammziehen und mit einem 
 herzhaften Ruck "rausrupfen"tut weniger weh als man denkt und die Wunde ist dann auch kaum zusehen .Einen Tropfen Cognac drauf und einen kräftigen Schluck in die Kehle und alles ist gut.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (11. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Seitdem ich einmal beim Angeln nen Drilling in die Pfoten bekommen habe, nehme ich jedes mal nen Seitenschneider mit.
Wenn man Glück hat oder eher Pech (je nachdem wie mans sieht) haut man sich den Drilling komplett durch die Haut. Dann kann man den Widerhaken auch mit den Seitenschneider abmachen.


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2015)

*AW: Mit Angelhaken selbst gehakt*

Hab ich auch schon geschafft. Rapfenblei aus nem Strauch reißen wollen über die Rute. Aus dem Strauchis der auch rausgekommen. und sogar noch 15m weiter. Dann war mein Bein im weg. Praktisch mit dem Drilling die Hose ans Knie getackert.
N anderes Mal is mir ein Depp beim Anködern über die Schnur gelatscht. Haken im Daumen.
Beide male zum Arzt gefahrn, da is das ne Spritze und n sauberer Schnitt und ich brauch nicht am Wasser rumoperieren. Jederzeit wieder


----------

